# C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted



## tadpole90 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hallo

I cannot alter the permissions for the following key, C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted. Each time I try, everything goes fine and then I get a message saying you cannot change these permissions, access denied. The same happens when I try to take ownership. I am ready to tear my hair out, as I cannot ping and ip or do anything else like that. Does any one know if there is a way around it to gain access, I am very new to vista home premium SP1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted runs under the supreme user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM - Vista

That would not be your problem here anyway. You'll see 12+ svchost.exe running. Normal.

Most likely your anti-virus/firewall is in the way. If you have an Internet Security suite like Norton, McAfee, Kaspersky, etc... get rid of it. Lucky to have experienced problems this early in system. It only gets worse if left in place.

If not sure - run msinfo32 - 
START | type *msinfo32* - viewer will appear; save as NFO file - you'll see the file extension default

Zip up via RIGHT-click on file; send to "compressed zipped folder" - zio file w/same name in folder you save to. Attach to post.. I'll take a look if you would like.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tadpole90 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Thanks very much for the reply and offer to look at my system info. I do not use the firewall, it is turned off. I have the following antivirus and spy ware :- Avg 8, Windows defender and Spy doctor. Attached is my file. I will in the meantime have another bash at getting permissions.

best regards
tadpole90


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What exactly is happening?

That service is NOT the problem here. You can't/shouldn't take permission from NT - this is the system. Could interfere with different areas of Vista. File ownership is checked and verified for some applications and services.

Do you suspect virus? How did you settle on _that_ particular svchost?

.

*EDIT:* 

Went quickly through WERCON - Windows Problem Reports and Solutions - the  0xc0000005 app crashes are memory access violations. You had 14 app crashes in 5 minutes around this time yesterday. There are other crashes.. looking into them.

```
mp 0x4501b83c, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00
;
Problem signature:
P1: 8007
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x03d09848
d;
Problem signature:
P1: msnmsgr.exe
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0430b0d0
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0430b0d0
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x003e72c8
me stamp 0x48435b18, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00505948
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x049171a8
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x04a3eb28
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0405f2b8
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0432fca8
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
s available, check the problem history in the Problem Repor
#x000a;
Problem signature:
P1

Problem signature:
P1: avgtr
#x000d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplo
#x000d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplo
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
d;
Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.ex
 available, check the problem history in the Problem Report
000a;
Problem signature:
P1: 
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x04346438
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x04346438
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x042e1868
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005957c0
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x042e1868
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x041d3710
0000000, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x041d3710
.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46f2ac41, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], f
stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0
0, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x01721616, proc
x4922a097, exception code [color=red] 0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000567
```
.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tadpole90 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for that info. As to what is happening, I cannot ping any ip addresses, even microsoft and google, I immediately get a time out. If I am chatting on messenger, netstat does not show the other persons ip, I checked with a friend who does not block theirs. My connection drops intermittently, yet shows as being online at my ISP, and when I do a network diagnosis I often get the message that mine could not ping my DNS. My ISP has tried changing my ip, giving me a static, then a dynamic ip but the problem continues, they think it must be a vista problem.

I settled on that svchost, because I went into services to have a look at DHCP client,
and that one came up. I hoped by unrestricting it, my problem would be solved. I ran four different anti virus/spyware programs, and removed everything found, but that did not help.

Regards
tadpole90


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

One suggestion - 
Proceed to to our Security Center, Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum, to have your HJT logs reviewed by a Security Analyst. 

Be sure to follow THESE STEPS carefully before posting your logs in the Security Help Forum. Please be patient as the Security Analysts are very busy and one will get to you as soon as possible.

Based on what I saw in your msinfo32, I believe the kernel to be corrupted. I am very surprised not to see BSODs after dozens of app crashes in minutes. If this was my system, I would re-install Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tadpole90 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

I will do as you suggested. Thanks very much for your time, attention and advice.

Best regards
tadpole90


----------

